# [OpenLDAP] sin slapd (cerrado)

## the incredible hurd

Hace tiempo abrí el hilo [DB] USEs de bases de datos (cerrado), en el cual comentan varios usuarios que es seguro quitar la USE berkdb. Pero me he topado con el siguiente problema:

Estaba tratando de configurar openldap, para que gestionase todas las contraseñas en un equipo y seguí la Guía Gentoo para la autenticación con OpenLDAP. Pero no tenía el daemon slapd y supuse que se habría quedado obsoleta, por lo que busqué toda la información posible para configurar openldap, incluyendo la oficial 4. Building and Installing OpenLDAP Software en la que se indica lo siguiente:

 *4.2.4. Database Software wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OpenLDAP's slapd( 8 ) BDB and HDB primary database backends require Oracle Corporation Berkeley DB. If not available at configure time, you will not be able to build slapd( 8 ) with these primary database backends.
> 
> Your operating system may provide a supported version of Berkeley DB in the base system or as an optional software component. If not, you'll have to obtain and install it yourself.
> ...

 

Efectivamente, slapd no se incluye sin berkdb. Sin embargo, como ni quitando la USE berkdb me pude deshacer de sys-libs/db, se la puse a openldap y no añade más dependencias. Pero slapd sigue sin instalarse, ni con ella ni sin ella.

¿Cómo se puede usar openldap sin slapd? Creo que no es posible. Agradeceré cualquier pista.

----------

## opotonil

Pues solo se me ocurre una posibilidad, muy tonta y que imagino ya hayas comprobado, para que OpenLdap no te instale "slapd", que hayas compilado OpenLdap con la USE "minimal".

Salu2.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Brillante deducción, opotonil

```

$ emerge -vp openldap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1  USE="berkdb crypt -cxx -debug -experimental gnutls icu iodbc ipv6 -kerberos minimal odbc -overlays perl -samba sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd ssl syslog tcpd" 0 kB

```

No me lo había ni planteado dado que

```

# emerge --info | grep minimal

 ~ #

```

yo no he puesto la USE minimal jamás, los desarrolladores habrán considerado oportuno ponérsela a openldap, vaya uno a saber por qué... Semejante estupidez es la que ha causado todos mis quebraderos de cabeza.

Con

```

emerge -vp openldap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.6  USE="gtk" 741 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.19-r1  USE="-berkdb* crypt -cxx -debug -experimental gnutls icu iodbc ipv6 -kerberos -minimal* odbc -overlays perl -samba sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd ssl syslog tcpd" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 741 kB

```

se ha solucionado. Resalto que quité la USE berkdb.

De momento

```

# /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'dnsmasq' already provides 'dns'!;

 *  Not adding service 'named'...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Service slapd starting

 * Starting ldap-server ...

Unrecognized database type (hdb)                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  slapd failed to start

```

Voy a configurarla de inmediato, ya comentaré si es necesario berkdb...

Todo un placer, señor Holmes.   :Smile: 

----------

